
Show HN: Looking for your insight! - gammafication
http://www.interweve.com
======
jjoe
Are the popups part of the demo only or there when you create an account? My
scrolling was interrupted ad infinitum and repetitively. I ended up closing
the tab. Maybe show an option to mute them?

------
gammafication
Looking for feedback on my MVP for grad school. Any insight would be
appreciated :)

~~~
arsalanb
I think the norm is to use the format "Show HN: <name of your project here> \+
<short description>", for example — "Show HN: Tuber — Tinder for Uber"

The textbox at the bottom seems broken (visually), but looks awesome other
than that! I might be using the service myself very soon ;)

